# Ειλικρινής απορία



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

Όταν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχει καθιερωθεί στην Ελλάδα ένας πρωτότυπος (παγκοσμίως;) τρόπος συναλλαγής, των μεταχρονολογημένων επιταγών, γιατί τώρα οδύρονται  κάποιοι για το επικείμενο κραχ λόγω ακάλυπτων επιταγών; Δεν ήταν δεδομένο ότι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί αυτό κάποτε;

Καλύτερα να μη σχολιάσω δύο από τις προτάσεις του εν λόγω:
3. Να καταργηθεί η «ΤΕΙΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΑΕ» που έχει μαυρίσει σχεδόν τη μισή Ελλάδα και να αντικατασταθεί *από μια δημόσια υπηρεσία *που θα λειτουργεί με κοινωνικούς όρους και κριτήρια.
5. Να υπάρξει αλλαγή της νομοθεσίας για την εμπορική χωροταξία ώστε *να σταματήσει πια αυτό το φαινόμενο να φυτρώνουν τα MALL στον αστικό ιστό «σαν τα μανιτάρια».*


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Καλύτερα να μη σχολιάσω δύο από τις προτάσεις του εν λόγω:
> 3. Να καταργηθεί η «ΤΕΙΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΑΕ» που έχει μαυρίσει σχεδόν τη μισή Ελλάδα και να αντικατασταθεί *από μια δημόσια υπηρεσία *που θα λειτουργεί με κοινωνικούς όρους και κριτήρια.
> 5. Να υπάρξει αλλαγή της νομοθεσίας για την εμπορική χωροταξία ώστε *να σταματήσει πια αυτό το φαινόμενο να φυτρώνουν τα MALL στον αστικό ιστό «σαν τα μανιτάρια».*



Γιατί όχι (να μην τις σχολιάσεις); Η δική μου ειλικρινής απορία. Ο Τειρεσίας θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει έτσι όπως υπάρχει;


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2009)

Αν η δήλωση είναι σημερινοχτεσινή, τότε τα περί μολ αναφέρονται στην κατεδάφιση-υλοτόμηση του οικοπέδου της Βίλας Δρακοπούλου, Πατησίων 356, για λίγο πολύ ακόμα τσιμέντο στο Δήμο Αθηναίων. Καλά λέει. Αλλά και άδικο να έχει, είναι πια τόσο ανάξιο σχολιασμού καν; Απορία δική μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί όχι (να μην τις σχολιάσεις); Η δική μου ειλικρινής απορία. Ο Τειρεσίας θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει έτσι όπως υπάρχει;



Ο λόγος που δεν ήθελα να τις σχολιάσω ήταν επειδή το θέμα μου ήταν άσχετο. Εγώ ξεκίνησα να μιλάω για το φαινόμενο των μεταχρονολογημένων επιταγών. Κι αυτό εξακολουθεί να είναι το θέμα μου, αλλά δεν το σχολίασε κανένας.

Αλλά αν είναι να σχολιάσω τις δηλώσεις, αυτά που μου έκαναν εντύπωση ήταν αυτά που τόνισα με bold, όχι τα υπόλοιπα. 

Δηλαδή, ότι ζητάει δημόσια υπηρεσία που θα αντικαταστήσει τον Τειρεσία! Θεέ και Κύριε. Κι αν γίνει δημόσια υπηρεσία, έχουμε την εγγύηση ότι θα λειτουργεί καλύτερα; Ή ότι ο καθένας που έχει δόντι ή θα λαδώνει τον δημόσιο λειτουργό θα έχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση από εκείνον που δεν θα έχει αυτές τις δυνατότητες;

Και στο επόμενο θέμα, μου έκανε εντύπωση η ανόητη διατύπωσή του: "Για να σταματήσουν να φυτρώνουν τα mall σαν τα μανιτάρια." Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πουθενά στο κείμενο του λινκ που έχω δώσει δεν γίνεται καμία αναφορά στη Βίλα Δρακοπούλου. Ήταν οι δηλώσεις του αρχηγού μετά από τη συνάντησή του με τη ΓΣΕΒΕΕ. Αν αυτές ήταν προτάσεις αρχηγού κοινοβουλευτικού κόμματος για την προστασία του περιαβάλλοντος, στα δικά μου αυτιά ήταν σαν συζήτηση καφενείου.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2009)

Η επικαιρότητα που έκανε τον Τσίπρα να μιλήσει για τα mall. Οι άλλοι αρχηγοί κοινοβουλευτικών κομμάτων μιλάνε για το αν πήραν μίζες από τη Ζήμενς ή όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Για τις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές
Υπάρχουν διάφορα αξιόγραφα / δικαιοπραξίες που αποτελούν προϊόν μηχανίκευσης για την σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο πληγωμή ενός ποσού: γραμμάτιο, συναλλαγματική / τραβηχτική, υποσχετική επιστολή (η οποία παρεμπ δεν ρυθμίζεται νομοθετικά από το ελληνικό δίκαιο), εγγυητική επιστολή πληρωμής. Επομένως, αυτές καθαυτές οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές δεν είναι το αίτιο του προβλήματος. Είναι ένας μηχανισμός που σχεδιάστηκε να λειτουργεί ομαλά όταν όλα πάνε καλά — όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και με τόσα άλλα πράγματα. Αν ο οφειλέτης δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανταποκριθεί σε μια οικονομική υποχρέωση που έχει αναλάβει _με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο_, τότε αναλαμβάνει ο νόμος. Αν πολλοί οφειλέτες αδυνατούν να ανταποκριθούν σε οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις που τους βαρύνουν, τότε αναλαμβάνει η αόρατος χειρ ή το κράτος (ανάλογα με το σε τι πιστεύετε). Το να κατηγορούμε τις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές για ένα κραχ, είναι σαν να κατηγορούμε τα δέντρα για μια πυρκαγιά (επειδή είναι εύφλεκτα). Το ότι πρέπει κάποιος (που δεν είναι ριχτάς ή παρόμοιος απατεώνας) να μην σκορπά παντού επιταγές τις οποίες δεν διαθέτει κεφάλαια να καλύψει, είναι βασική αρχή τής επιχειρηματικότητας. Το ότι δεν τις αποδέχεσαι ως πιστωτής, είναι στοιχειώδες due diligence. Need I say more?

Για τον Τειρεσία
Δεν φταίει ο Τειρεσίας αν είναι μαύρη η μισή ή όλη η χώρα — φταίει το πρωτόγονο Πτωχευτικό Δίκαιό μας, το οποίο ακόμη και στην εκσυγχρονισμένη του μορφή ως Ν.3588/2007 «Πτωχευτικός Κώδικας» (ΦΕΚ Α’ 153/10.7.2007) αφορά αποκλειστικά εμπόρους και ενώσεις προσώπων με νομική προσωπικότητα που επιδιώκουν οικονομικό σκοπό. Δηλαδή δεν προβλέπεται πτωχευτική διαδικασία για ιδιώτη κατά το αμερικανικό πρότυπο των Chapter 7, 11 (σπάνια για ιδιώτες), 12 και 13 του USC Title 11. 

Για τα mall
Να μην αποτρελαίνονται οι ιδιοκτήτες εμπορικών ακινήτων που ζητούν τρία σύμπαντα κι έξι σέλαα μίσθωμα και να μην γίνονται επεισόδια και πορείες στο κέντρο, και τότενες η ανάγκη για mall θα μειωθεί: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=34085&postcount=144.


----------



## anef (Aug 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Για τα mall
> Να μην αποτρελαίνονται οι ιδιοκτήτες εμπορικών ακινήτων που ζητούν τρία σύμπαντα κι έξι σέλαα μίσθωμα και να μην γίνονται επεισόδια και πορείες στο κέντρο, και τότενες η ανάγκη για mall θα μειωθεί: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=34085&postcount=144.



Μα τα υψηλά ενοίκια επηρεάζουν κυρίως τους μικρούς εμπόρους, όχι τις μεγάλες αλυσίδες που μαζεύονται στα mall. Και κυρίως: γιατί τόση μανία με τις πορείες; Οι πορείες γίνονται μια στις τόσες, το κυκλοφοριακό όμως υπάρχει κάθε μέρα. Εξάλλου, στις ΗΠΑ και στο Ντουμπάι πορείες δεν έχουν καθόλου, mall όμως πολλά!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2009)

Μια στις τόσες μπορεί να γίνονται πορείες στη Θεσσαλονίκη, φίλη Άνεφ. Εδώ, όμως, στην Αθήνα, γίνονται σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και σχεδόν πάντα καταλήγουν σε κάποιο σπάσιμο μαγαζιών ή "σπάσιμο" των κατοίκων και των οδηγών. 

Όσο για τα Mall ιδεολογικά είμαι αντίθετος, αλλά επειδή θέλω να πιστεύω πως η ιδεολογία μου δεν είναι απολιθωμένη και ξεπερασμένη, αλλά συμβαδίζει και αντιλαμβάνεται τον παλμό της εποχής (ωραία κλισέ και πολύ πολιτική έκφραση) όσες φορές έχω βρεθεί στο γνωστό πλέον The Mall έχω μακαρίσει την ώρα και τη στιγμή που έκανα όλα μου τα ψώνια σε μια μέρα (και ήπια και καφέ) και δεν έτρεχα για ρούχα στο Χαλάνδρι, για κουζινικά στα Πατήσια, για παπούτσια στου Ζωγράφου και για σούπερ μάρκετ στο Χολαργό... 
Αν φτιάξουμε τη ζωή ώστε να έχουμε χρόνο να κάνουμε όλα τα παραπάνω, τότε ας πάμε όλοι με αξίνες και μπουλντόζες να τα γκρεμίσουμε. Μέχρι τότε ας δαιμονοποιούμε μόνο την πληθώρα τους και τον τρόπο που ξεφυτρώνουν εις βάρος των χώρων πρασίνου ή προς εξυπηρέτηση συμφερόντων μεγαλοεπιχειρηματιών και πολιτικών. 
Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα εμπορικά τετράγωνα ή εμπορικοί δρόμοι (βλέπε Εγνατία) δεν είναι παρά ένα mall που απλώς δεν βρίσκεται σε ένα κτήριο. Δεν βλέπεις, όμως, πια κι εκεί το σπίτι της κυρίας Μέλπως και του κυρ Ανέστη, που έδιναν σε αλλοτινές εποχές το δικό τους χρώμα ανάμεσα στα μαγαζιά... 
Τέλος, για τις δηλώσεις Τσίπρα θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι όπου κορμοράνος, γανωματής, καμπανοποιός και λοιποί κατατρεγμένοι ή υπό εξαφάνιση βρίσκεται από πίσω ο Σύριζα υποσχόμενος απελευθέρωση και αναζητώντας μοχθηρά και δόλια κίνητρα μιας άλλης κοινωνικής ομάδας που επιθυμεί τον αφανισμό τους. Όταν περάσει όμως η (ψηφοθηρική) μόδα τους, τότε ψάχνουμε να βρούμε άλλους. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάω, ας δουν την ιστορία με το γήπεδο του ΠΑΟ, που η προσφυγή έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων ότι στην Αγίας Άννης στο Βοτανικό (τη χαβούζα της Αθήνας!) φωλιάζουν κορμοράνοι και το γήπεδο με το Mall του Βωβού θα διατάρασσαν το οικοσύστημά τους... 
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, να τονίσω ότι διάκειμαι θετικά απέναντι στον Σύριζα και στον Τσίπρα...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 17, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λέει ο Zazula είναι ότι τα υπέρογκα ενοίκια, αντί να καταβάλλονται, καταβάλλουν τελικά τους εμπόρους που δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα και κλείνουν (έχουν και τον αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό από πλανόδιους), και η κατάσταση αυτή στρώνει φυσικά το δρόμο για τα μεγαθήρια του τζίρου.
Οι δε πορείες είναι το συνηθισμένο παράπονο των ίδιων των εμπόρων, ότι εμποδίζουν το αγοραστικὀ κοινό. (Και οι πεζόδρομοι βέβαια ήταν ο παλιός τους καημός και ευτυχώς δεν εισακούστηκαν, (και) για δικό τους καλό, όπως αναγνώριζαν μετά). 

@ Πτωχευτικό.
Το δικαίωμα *ατομικής* πτὠχευσης που ίσχυε επί Κλίντον καταργήθηκε επι Θάμνου, γιατί είχε οδηγήσει σε ευτράπελα, όσο και να τα σηκώνει η αμερικανική αγορά.

@azimuthios
То συγκεκριμἐνο Τhe Mall ήταν καταρχήν ένα κουρέλιασμα της νομοθεσίας και των δικαστικών αποφάσεων, με την κάλυψη των κυβερνώντων, αν το είχες παρακολουθήσει όταν ξεφύτρωνε.
Γενικά όμως παραβλἐπεις στο θέμα των γιγαντοκαταστημάτων, μέσα στη χαρά του καταναλωτή, τι δύναμη συγκεντρώνουν να εκβιάσουν όλη την αλυσίδα παραγωγής αύριο. Δεν είναι λοιπό ότι μας νοιάζει το σπίτι της κας Μέλπως και του κυρ-Ανέστη!
Και, για να μην παρεξηγηθὠ, δεν διάκειμαι θετικά προς τον Τσίπρα :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> @ Πτωχευτικό.
> Το δικαίωμα *ατομικής* πτὠχευσης που ίσχυε επί Κλίντον καταργήθηκε επι Θάμνου, γιατί είχε οδηγήσει σε ευτράπελα, όσο και να τα σηκώνει η αμερικανική αγορά.


Είσαι σίγουρος; Εδώ (http://www.uscourts.gov/bankruptcycourts.html) λέει ότι η αλλαγή ήταν μόνο αυτή η διαδικαστική:
In 2005, the Bankruptcy Code was amended to require that most individual debtors complete a special briefing from an approved credit counseling agency before filing a bankruptcy case.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Για όσους δεν ξέρουν για τι πράγμα μιλάω, ας δουν την ιστορία με το γήπεδο του ΠΑΟ, που η προσφυγή έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων ότι στην Αγίας Άννης στο Βοτανικό (τη χαβούζα της Αθήνας!) φωλιάζουν κορμοράνοι και το γήπεδο με το Mall του Βωβού θα διατάρασσαν το οικοσύστημά τους...


Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2563.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2009)

Είπα αρχίζοντας τα γραφόμενά μου ότι είμαι ιδεολογικά αντίθετος...
Για να μην απαντήσεις έτσι, το είπα αυτό, τσίου τσίου. Αφού σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Τέλος πάντων. 

Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να παραγνωρίζω την αντικειμενική χρησιμότητά τους που προανέφερα.

Όσο για το γήπεδο του ΠΑΟ, επειδή με καίει κατά κάποιον τρόπο, παρακολούθησα το θέμα πολύ καλά. Το συγκεκριμένο Mall δεν έπρεπε να γίνει, σίγουρα. Άλλο αυτό όμως κι άλλο να προβάλλεις ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες προασπιζόμενος δήθεν τα συμφέροντα των κορμοράνων και απευθυνόμενος στις οικολογικές ευαισθησίες κάποιων ανθρώπων που αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά προβλήματα ρύπανσης, υποβάθμισης και όλων των λοιπών δεινών και η διπλή ανάπλαση (έστω και με το mall) θα αποτελούσε σαφή βελτίωση της ζωής τους και της ζωής όλων συνολικά των Αθηναίων. Επίσης, κανείς από τους 131 που προσέφυγαν δεν μένει στην περιοχή βεβαίως βεβαίως...

Αλλά ας μην ξεφύγω άλλο από το θέμα... Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν το έκανα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι κανένας δεν απάντησε όμως στην απορία μου: γιατί στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούνται οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές -- ως παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία νομίζω. Τι εξυπηρετούν; Γιατί η αγορά έχει στηριχτεί στις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές; Μήπως το επόμενο στάδιο είναι να υπογράφουν και οι ιδιώτες μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές; Να μπαίνουν στο κατάστημα επίπλων ή ρούχων και να πληρώνουν με επιταγή με ημερομηνία (δεν λέω "λήξη" γιατί είναι βλακώδης διατύπωση) έξι μήνες μετά; Και αντί να χρωστάμε στην τράπεζα το δάνειό μας, με κίνδυνο να έρθει και να μας πάρει το σπίτι, θα χρωστάμε στους εμπόρους, και θα τους οδηγούμε στη χρεοκοπία όταν έρθει η ώρα να πληρώσουμε και η επιταγή θα αποδειχτεί ακάλυπτη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Είσαι σίγουρος; Εδώ (http://www.uscourts.gov/bankruptcycourts.html) λέει ότι η αλλαγή ήταν μόνο αυτή η διαδικαστική:
> In 2005, the Bankruptcy Code was amended to require that most individual debtors complete a special briefing from an approved credit counseling agency before filing a bankruptcy case.


Χωρίς να κοιτάξω περισσότερο, προφανώς έτσι θα είναι - δεν καταργήθηκε νομικά ως δυνατότητα, όπως νόμιζα. Αλλά το approved credit counseling agency, που μπήκε πλέον, δεν είναι τυπική διαδικασία. Τέλειωσε η εποχή δηλώνω αυτοβούλως χρεοκοπία, μηδενίζω το κοντέρ και δεν τρέχει τίποτα, μέσα πάλι στην αγορά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι κανένας δεν απάντησε όμως στην απορία μου: γιατί στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούνται οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές -- ως παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία νομίζω. Τι εξυπηρετούν; Γιατί η αγορά έχει στηριχτεί στις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές;


Κι όλο τούτο 'δώ τι είναι, δεν είν' απάντηση; 


Zazula said:


> Για τις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές
> Υπάρχουν διάφορα αξιόγραφα / δικαιοπραξίες που αποτελούν προϊόν μηχανίκευσης για την σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο πληγωμή ενός ποσού: γραμμάτιο, συναλλαγματική / τραβηχτική, υποσχετική επιστολή (η οποία παρεμπ δεν ρυθμίζεται νομοθετικά από το ελληνικό δίκαιο), εγγυητική επιστολή πληρωμής. Επομένως, αυτές καθαυτές οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές δεν είναι το αίτιο του προβλήματος. Είναι ένας μηχανισμός που σχεδιάστηκε να λειτουργεί ομαλά όταν όλα πάνε καλά — όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και με τόσα άλλα πράγματα. Αν ο οφειλέτης δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να ανταποκριθεί σε μια οικονομική υποχρέωση που έχει αναλάβει _με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο_, τότε αναλαμβάνει ο νόμος. Αν πολλοί οφειλέτες αδυνατούν να ανταποκριθούν σε οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις που τους βαρύνουν, τότε αναλαμβάνει η αόρατος χειρ ή το κράτος (ανάλογα με το σε τι πιστεύετε). Το να κατηγορούμε τις μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές για ένα κραχ, είναι σαν να κατηγορούμε τα δέντρα για μια πυρκαγιά (επειδή είναι εύφλεκτα). Το ότι πρέπει κάποιος (που δεν είναι ριχτάς ή παρόμοιος απατεώνας) να μην σκορπά παντού επιταγές τις οποίες δεν διαθέτει κεφάλαια να καλύψει, είναι βασική αρχή τής επιχειρηματικότητας. Το ότι δεν τις αποδέχεσαι ως πιστωτής, είναι στοιχειώδες due diligence. Need I say more?


Όσον αφορά δε την παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία, κι ο φραπές δική μας παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία είναι, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι είναι λάθος ή αποτυχία ή συνταγή-για-αποτυχία. Οι μεταχρονολογημένες επιταγές χρησιμοποιούνταν παράλληλα με τις συναλλαγματικές από τις επιχειρήσεις, αλλά όταν έπαψαν οι τράπεζες να προεξοφλούν ή να ρίχνουν στο πλαφόν των επιχειρήσεων τις συναλλαγματικές, τότε κυριάρχησαν αποκλειστικά οι (μεταχρονολογημένες) επιταγές. Ήταν μέχρι πρόσφατα σχεδόν ρευστό για μια υγιή επιχείρηση (μέσω της προεξόφλησής τους) κι εύκολα μεταβιβάσιμες έναντι υποχρεώσεων κλπ (πράγμα που συνεπαγόταν μικρότερη ανάγκη κίνησης για φύλλα επιταγών, αφού το ίδιο φύλλο άλλαζε πεντέξι χέρια). _Την ουσία_, όμως, της απάντησής μου την είδες; :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αλλά το approved credit counseling agency, που μπήκε πλέον, δεν είναι τυπική διαδικασία.


Δεν είπα ότι είναι "τυπική διαδικασία", είπα ότι είναι διαδικασία (μόνον — σε αντιδιαστολή με την αναστολή ή στέρηση δυνατότητας). :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν είπα ότι είναι "τυπική διαδικασία", είπα ότι είναι διαδικασία (μόνον — σε αντιδιαστολή με την αναστολή ή στέρηση δυνατότητας). :)


Το ξέρω. Btw, για την ακριβή πληροφόρηση, θενκς - όχι διαδικαστικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 18, 2009)

Φυσικά, μπορούν να ανοίξουνε όσα Mall θέλουνε, αρκεί να τηρείται ο νόμος. Το συγκεκριμένο έκτρωμα βασίστηκε και θεμελιώθηκε σε όργιο παρανομίας.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 1, 2009)

Και διαβάζοντας στην χθεσινή Ε αυτό, θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα

Ελευθεροτυπία, Σάββατο 31 Οκτωβρίου 2009

ΣΚΛΗΡΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΤΡΕΓΜΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ «ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ» ΤΩΝ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ
Τειρεσίας: Το ...κλαμπ της συμφοράς
Της ΚΑΤΙΑΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑΔΗ

[...]

Και ενώ η νέα κυβέρνηση προχωρά σε αλλαγές προκειμένου η λειτουργία του «Τειρεσία» να προσαρμοστεί στη σημερινή συγκυρία, οι ίδιοι οι χρεωμένοι μάλλον έχουν σταματήσει να βλέπουν αισιόδοξα τα πράγματα. Αυτό, τουλάχιστον, φαίνεται από τις προσωπικές τους μαρτυρίες.

Ιστορία 1: «Εχω μια εταιρική κάρτα με χρέη από τον καιρό που ήμουν σε μια εταιρεία πωλήσεων. Την έχω καταστρέψει εδώ και χρόνια, αλλά το μηνιαίο ποσό δόσης έχει τύχει να μην το πληρώσω στην ώρα του. Με παίρνουν πάντα τηλέφωνο από την τράπεζα να μου πουν ότι έχω χρέος σε εκκρεμότητα! Εδώ έχει συμβεί να μου στείλουν μέχρι και SMS στο κινητό! Επίσης, πέρα από αυτή την κάρτα, είχα ένα μικρό δάνειο που πλήρωνα κανονικά κάθε μήνα, αλλά όταν βρέθηκα για περίπου ένα χρόνο χωρίς δουλειά, οι δόσεις δυστυχώς πήγαν πίσω. Φυσικά, μετά απ' αυτά, μπήκα στον "Τειρεσία" και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω δάνειο ή άλλη κάρτα».

[...]

Ιστορία 3: Δύο πολίτες είχαν υπογράψει, ως πρωτοφειλέτης ο ένας και εγγυητής ο άλλος, σύμβαση προσωπικού δανείου με τράπεζα. Λόγω οικονομικών δυσχερειών ωστόσο, ο πρωτοφειλέτης αποπλήρωνε μερικώς τις οφειλές του κάθε μήνα. Οταν ο εγγυητής, αργότερα, πήγε σε άλλη τράπεζα προκειμένου να πάρει δάνειο για λογαριασμό του, ενημερώθηκε ότι στο αρχείο του «Τειρεσία» βρίσκονταν και τα δικά του προσωπικά δεδομένα, που φυσικά αφορούσαν καταγγελία της πρώτης σύμβασης. Και οι δύο, με λίγα λόγια, βρέθηκαν στα μαύρα «κατάστιχα» του «Τειρεσία» και μόνο μετά από προσφυγή τους στην Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων κατάφεραν να ξεμπερδέψουν.

Ιστορία 4: «Είχα την ατυχία να έχω μια επιχείρηση με ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές επί 20ετία στην οδό Στουρνάρη», αναφέρει ο Σ.Κ. «Δυστυχώς, τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια η δουλειά πήγαινε από το κακό στο χειρότερο και στις 2 Οκτωβρίου 2007 το κατάστημα έκλεισε. Συνεπεία όλων των παραπάνω ήταν να σφραγιστούν επιταγές, να βγουν διαταγές πληρωμής και τα λοιπά... Στην επιχείρησή μου δούλευε η σύζυγός μου και ο γιος μου. Μετά βασάνων και κόπων η σύζυγος βρήκε δουλειά σε μεγάλη ιδιωτική εταιρεία, αλλά την έδιωξαν, γιατί είχε δυσμενή στοιχεία -μεταξύ των οποίων και 10 σφρα- γισμένες επιταγές, αξίας 53.462,46 ευρώ . Η παραφροσύνη ξεκινά από το γεγονός ότι η ίδια ποτέ δεν υπήρξε διαχειριστής της εταιρείας, ποτέ δεν υπέγραψε επιταγές, ποτέ δεν πήρε μπλοκ επιταγών από οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα -άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βρίσκεται στον "Τειρεσία". Φυσικά, σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον "Τειρεσία", μου είπαν ευθαρσώς να το ψάξω με τις τράπεζες ώστε να αποδείξω ότι η σύζυγός μου δεν είναι ελέφαντας...».

Ιστορία 5: Η Α.Σ., 28 ετών, νέα εργαζόμενη, είχε την «τύχη» να μπει στο κλαμπ του «Τειρεσία» ήδη από τα φοιτητικά της χρόνια: «Κάθε τρεις και λίγο κατακλύζουν τις σχολές υπάλληλοι τραπεζών -νέοι σε ηλικία και εμφανίσιμοι κατά προτίμηση- που παρακινούν τους φοιτητές να συμπληρώσουν μια "αιτησούλα" με μοναδικό δικαιολογητικό το φοιτητικό τους πάσο για να λάβουν "φοιτητική κάρτα", με χαμηλό επιτόκιο και μηδενική συνδρομή. Με το μπλα-μπλα σε πείθουν και, αν δεν είσαι υποψιασμένος, "γλυκαίνεσαι" από το εύκολο χρήμα. Ετσι την πάτησα κι εγώ. Για 600 ευρώ -που, φυσικά, δεν μπορούσα να αποπληρώσω ως φοιτήτρια- είχα την τιμή να ειδοποιηθώ από την τράπεζα ότι θα μπω στον "Τειρεσία". Αν και τώρα πια έχω ξεχρεώσει, δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με όλη αυτή τη χαρτούρα που απαιτείται για να μπορέσω να βγω...».


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Τυφλός τά τ' ώτα τόν τε νουν τά τ' όμματ' εί!...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τυφλός τά τ' ώτα τόν τε νουν τά τ' όμματ' εί!...



Επειδή εγώ ο καημένος δεν ξέρω αρχαία Ελληνικά, θα είχες την ευγενή καλωσύνη να μου εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς; Thanks! ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Ούτε εγώ ξέρω πολλά Αρχαία, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι ο Οιδίποδας απευθύνεται στον τυφλό Τειρεσία, και του λέει "Τόσα ξέρεις, τόσα λες, με τη στραβομάρα που έχεις". Περισσότερες εξηγήσεις θα μας δώσουν οι αρχαιομαθείς.

http://homoecumenicus.com/Classical_Greek_Library/Sophocles/Oedipus_Tyrannos2.htm

ΟΙΔΙΠΟΥΣ
ΑΛΛ' ΕΣΤΙ, ΠΛΗΝ ΣΟΙ. ΣΟΙ ΔΕ ΤΟΥΤ' ΟΥΚ ΕΣΤ' ΕΠΕΙ 
ΤΥΦΛΟΣ ΤΑ Τ' ΩΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΕ ΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ Τ' ΟΜΜΑΤ' ΕΙ.

ΤΕΙΡΕΣΙΑΣ
ΣΥ Δ' ΑΘΛΙΟΣ ΓΕ ΤΑΥΤ' ΟΝΕΙΔΙΖΩΝ, Α ΣΟΙ
ΟΥΔΕΙΣ ΟΣ ΟΥΧΙ ΤΩΝΔ' ΟΝΕΙΔΙΕΙ ΤΑΧΑ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

"Τυφλός και στ' αφτιά και στο νου και στα μάτια είσαι". Παρήχηση του ταυ.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> "Τυφλός και στ' αφτιά και στο νου και στα μάτια είσαι". Παρήχηση του ταυ.



Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την συζήτησή μας;


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2009)

Δε διάβασες το παραπάνω σχόλιο της Αλεξάντρας;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την συζήτησή μας;


Δεν κατάλαβες ακόμα; Τειρεσίας δεν λέγεται η υπηρεσία;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Δεν φταίει ο Τειρεσίας αν είναι μαύρη η μισή ή όλη η χώρα — φταίει το πρωτόγονο Πτωχευτικό Δίκαιό μας, το οποίο ακόμη και στην εκσυγχρονισμένη του μορφή ως Ν.3588/2007 «Πτωχευτικός Κώδικας» (ΦΕΚ Α’ 153/10.7.2007) αφορά αποκλειστικά εμπόρους και ενώσεις προσώπων με νομική προσωπικότητα που επιδιώκουν οικονομικό σκοπό. Δηλαδή δεν προβλέπεται πτωχευτική διαδικασία για ιδιώτη κατά το αμερικανικό πρότυπο των Chapter 7, 11 (σπάνια για ιδιώτες), 12 και 13 του USC Title 11.


Το είχα στις εκκρεμότητές μου εδώ κι έναν μήνα (ο σχετικός νόμος, άλλωστε, δημοσιεύτηκε ανήμερα στα γενέθλιά μου ), οπότε επισυνάπτω εδώ τον Ν. 3869/2010 (ΦΕΚ Α' 130/3-8-2010) «Ρύθμιση των οφειλών υπερχρεωμένων φυσικών προσώπων και άλλες διατάξεις». Καλή ανάγνωση! :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 7, 2010)

Και η εφαρμογή του νόμου από τις τράπεζες:

_Πιέσεις, εκβιασμούς και προτάσεις για ρυθμίσεις που «σφάζουν» δέχονται από τις τράπεζες, σύμφωνα με καταγγελίες καταναλωτικών οργανώσεων, πολλοί δανειολήπτες που επιχειρούν να ενταχθούν στον νόμο για τα «υπερχρεωμένα νοικοκυριά». _

http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.oikonomia&id=200416


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Ο νόμος για τα φορτηγά δημόσιας χρήσης ψηφίστηκε και εξακολουθώ να μην έχω καταλάβει μερικά πράγματα, ίσως επειδή κανείς δεν κάνει δημόσια τις ερωτήσεις που θα απαντούσαν στις απορίες μου. Αν έχετε απαντήσεις, παρακαλώ διαφωτίστε με:

1) Γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχουν φορτηγά ιδιωτικής χρήσης και φορτηγά δημόσιας χρήσης; Εννοώ, ποια είναι η ποιοτική διαφορά; Γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει η διαφορά αδειών νομαρχιακής και εθνικής εμβέλειας;
2) Αν όπως ακούω απο σχολιαστές και ιδιοκτήτες, οι δουλειές πάνε τόσο άσχημα και δεν βγαίνουν με τίποτα και αν, όπως αναφέρεται και στην εισηγητική έκθεση του νομοσχεδίου, δεν αναμένεται αύξηση του μεταφορικού έργου δεν είναι ευκαιρία να πουλήσουν στους κουτόφραγκους και να ξεκινήσουν κάτι πιο αποδοτικό;
3) Αν όμως τα πράγματα πάνε τόσο άσχημα, γιατί να έρθουν οι κουτόφραγκοι να μπλέξουν με κάτι που δεν θα βγαίνει με τίποτα και δεν θα έχει δυνατότητες εξέλιξης;
4) Με ποιους θα διαπραγματευτούν τα «ξένα καρτέλ» πιο εύκολα; Με όσους έχουν πακέτο είκοσι και τριάντα και πενήντα και δενξερωπόσες άδειες, ή με τον κάθε Μήτσο, Κώστα, Βαγγέλη, Νίκο κλπ ξεχωριστά;
5) Γιατί οι δενξερωπόσοι μικροϊδιοκτήτες δεν μπορούν να συνασπιστούν τοπικά ή εθνικά και να φτιάξουν μια ή δυο ή τρεις εταιρείες και να εμποδίσουν τα «ξένα καρτέλ»; Και η McDonald's δύναμη παγκόσμια είναι, αλλά τα Goody's δεν τα πέταξε έξω από την αγορά...
6) Μήπως τελικά το μυστικό βρίσκεται στο ότι ήδη λειτουργούν κάποια ντόπια καρτέλ, βασισμένα στην αδιαφάνεια του συστήματος, που αρχίζει από την αόρατη αγορά των αδειών με μαύρα χρήματα, τη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική λειτουργία με βάση διάφορα προνόμια, με καταποκοπήν φοροδοτικές συνεισφορές και ασφαλιστικά οφέλη που, τελικά, πληρώνει το γενικότερο κοινωνικό σύνολο --και μάλιστα, οι ασθενέστεροι από εμάς;

Και παρεμπιπτόντως: Για τους ανταποκριτές των ξένων καναλιών από την Αθήνα, εσείς που στέλνετε τις εντυπωσιακές εικόνες. Αυτοί που απεργούν δεν είναι οι *truck drivers* αλλά οι *truck owners*. Έχει διαφορά και δεν το πέτυχε κανένας σας, αλλά δεν μου κάνει και εντύπωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2010)

Αν είναι τόσο άθλια τα κέρδη τους από τις μεταφορές όσο λένε, γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αγόρασαν πρόσφατα άδεια φορτηγού προς 200.000 ή 300.000 ευρώ; Επειδή τη βλέπουν μόνο ως περιουσιακό στοιχείο, ουσιαστικά αφορολόγητο, το οποίο μεταβιβάζεται επίσης αφορολόγητα, δηλαδή κανονικό μαύρο χρήμα; Ε, και μόνο για να σταματήσει αυτό το αίσχος, πρέπει να απελευθερωθεί αυτός ο τομέας.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Ο Παπουτσής είναι τώρα ο υπουργός προστασίας του πολίτη; Την παπουτσίσαμε.


----------



## Costas (Sep 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν έχετε απαντήσεις, παρακαλώ διαφωτίστε με:
> 
> 5) Γιατί οι δενξερωπόσοι μικροϊδιοκτήτες δεν μπορούν να συνασπιστούν τοπικά ή εθνικά και να φτιάξουν μια ή δυο ή τρεις εταιρείες και να εμποδίσουν τα «ξένα καρτέλ»; Και η McDonald's δύναμη παγκόσμια είναι, αλλά τα Goody's δεν τα πέταξε έξω από την αγορά...


Τι λε ρε που θα συνεταιριστώ εγώ με άλλον! Ξέρεις πόσο ίδρωσα να βγάλω τ' αμάξα που έχω; Και τώρα θα πάω να γίνω ένα με άλλους, από αφεντικό "συνέταιρος"; Δε μου βγαίνει καλύτερα το μάτι;


----------



## vasper (Oct 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ο Παπουτσής είναι τώρα ο υπουργός προστασίας του πολίτη; Την παπουτσίσαμε.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μερικά ονόματα υπουργείων πάνε άνετα στις... λεξιπλασίες!!!

Θαλασσίων υποθέσεων; Κλιματικής αλλαγής;


----------

